# Need a Vertical Gun Rack for a closet Door



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

You guys are full of good knowledge....

Someone has got to have a vertical gun rack that fits on a interior door.

Only need it to handle up to 3 shotguns and need to be able to pull a shotgun down quietly without dealing with locks and such.

Any got one they like ?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.bullshootersightingin.com/rifle-racks.html

scroll down until you see the space saving door/wall rack.

TH


----------



## Ranch Dog (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is another excellent source of gun rack. If they don't have what you are looking for, they will make it. I have one of their racks at every exterior door here on the range so a gun is always handy. Hell yeah we keep them loaded!

http://www.gunstands.com/rifle.htm


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So? Did any of the links pan out for you?

TH


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Nope......not what I had in mind


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Those are about the only ones I've ever seen.

I guess you could just screw a couple of velcro straps to the back of the door.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

How about something like these?

http://www.ruggedgear.com/index.cfm/page/ptype=results/Category_ID=126/home_id=76/mode=cat/cat126.htm


----------

